
New Hacking Tools Pose Bigger Threats to Wi-Fi Users - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/17/technology/personaltech/17basics.html?src=twr
======
davepm
There is so much bullsh*t in that post that its almost laughable!

